# How to move a Table in Pages



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi all

Im trying to use pages to make a table. I need two separate tables side by side. I click on the TABLE icon in pages and make the first table. Below I make a second table (just one column). How do I take the second table and place it next to the first one I made? For the life of me these things seem to be locked into position. Anybody know the secret to be able to move them? It is driving me nuts


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm not a Pages user, but, I'd make a No border main two column holding table and put the other tables inside each table cell.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

The table is "inline" you need to make it "float". Inspector > Tables. There's an option in there.


----------

